# Early Mead Ranger 28" wood wheel bike



## stingrayjoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I am posting this for a potential new person enterning into the vintage bicycle collecting hobby.  He would like to determine the exact year if possible. It is an original paint black diamond frame men's bike with 28" wood wheels, ND Model A rear hub, Troxel leather saddle and early Mead signed grips. Photos to follow.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 17, 2013)

Early to mid teens.  I'm guessing with some knowledge.  What kind of serial number is in the BB?  Some people think you can date these with crank markings.  But more Mead cranks have nothing on them, compared to ones that have any markings at all.  These are tough to date precisely , other than catalog compare.  
Sprocket, fork and Headbadge are what give me the educated guess.  The saddle may help widdle down the range.  What model is it?  
Does He/She want to sell it?  Contact me for parts or complete sell.   Good luck
    -   Nick


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 17, 2013)

The Model A hub was made 1901-1921.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm with Nick. 1910-1916. Nice survivor! Killer saddle....(hint, hint).


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 17, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The Model A hub was made 1901-1921.




ND Model A was actually made from November 1902 to 1928.  It was first known as the "1903 Model".


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

Could you upload a better picture of the fork crown?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mead*

The model on the down tube says "Ranger", no serial # anywhere on the bike. Thanks for the info, I no longer have access to the bike for more photos. He told me the bike is not for sale but if it does go on the market he will let me know.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 18, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> Could you upload a better picture of the fork crown?
> Thanks,
> Chris




That's what I'm interested to see also, this fork is now (if original) the 5th different variation of forks I've seen on Meads. 

 You can look at the outside of chainwheel and look for 1918 Pat date, The bike frame looks like a Schwinn to me from the profile, but the fork...???
Mid to late teens is my take, rubber pedals. You can probably pin down the date better by looking in catalogs to see when straight black was offered.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 18, 2013)

*Better quality photos you should be able to blow these up.*

Thanks again for all the postings.

Better quality photos you should be able to blow these up.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd love to see a clear close up if the grips.  You say they were stamped "Ranger". That would be new to many of us Mead fans.  I know you no longer have access, just thought I'd throw that out there.  Those are unique.  Thanks for sharing sir.    -   Nick


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mead*

You must have mis-read my postings, the grips are signed MEAD the downtube is signed RANGER.....


----------

